# Domine table w/ laquer sovenoirs



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I have been fortunate enough to travel a few parts of the world over the last year and have been collecting different bottle caps and other small sovenoirs. I want to build a small 4 person dominoe table and "lacquer" in the caps and sovenoirs for the playing surface. 

First question is, does anybody have any ideas on types of woods/stains I should use to make it look kinda rustic? 

Second question is, what kind of lacquer should I use to pour over the sovenoirs?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Title should have been "dominoe table w/ lacquer sovenoirs".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lot of choices on the stains...just going to have to go look at them and decide what you like best for the wood (I would get a small can and test it on a piece of wood to see how I like it dry)

Next...important..skip the lacquer. You want to use a clear self leveling epoxy. Couple choices there but they do the same pretty much. My favorite is still the Envirotex Lite http://eti-usa.com/envirotex-lite/

Epoxy makes one http://www.epoxysystems.com/214.htm

Devcon (not use so much) and 3m makes them as well


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

http://www.uscomposites.com/kk121.html


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## NBeaver (Jun 28, 2011)

If you look down a few threads I posted a couple of pics of a table i made for my wifes Grandfather and I used the pour on epoxy for the playing area. It is extremly durable and not that hard to use. I used the glaze coat from Lowes. I suggest testing and using it on some smaller projects first to perfect the technique because it sounds like the items you want to place in it are almost nonreplacable and once you start there is no turning back, so practice first. A gallon kit will run you about $70 and if you want it about an 1/8" thick I use about 5oz per square foot. Hope this helps.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Thanks*



NBeaver said:


> If you look down a few threads I posted a couple of pics of a table i made for my wifes Grandfather and I used the pour on epoxy for the playing area. It is extremly durable and not that hard to use. I used the glaze coat from Lowes. I suggest testing and using it on some smaller projects first to perfect the technique because it sounds like the items you want to place in it are almost nonreplacable and once you start there is no turning back, so practice first. A gallon kit will run you about $70 and if you want it about an 1/8" thick I use about 5oz per square foot. Hope this helps.


great info, thank you


----------

